
Category Theory for Programmers - luu
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2014/10/28/category-theory-for-programmers-the-preface/
======
mikorym
This has been posted before:

In 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14026360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14026360)

In 2015 after release:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459520)

Very useful book.

